# .TIVO RECORDING START DATE/TIME & END DATE/TIME



## rajmhar (Feb 10, 2012)

DEAR FRIENDS,

PY TIVO'S METADATA TXT FILE DID NOT PROVIDE THE

TIVO RECORDING'S
START DATE/TIME
AND
IT'S END DATE/TIME.

FOR EXAMPLE, MANY OF MY RECORDINGS FROM YEARS BACK WERE MANUAL RECORDINGS THAT STARTED AT SAY 1:52 PM AND ENDED AT 7:38PM.

HOW IN THE WORLD DO I GET THIS EXACT START TIME AND END TIME OFF OF THE .TIVO FILE AFTER IT HAS BEEN TRANSFERRED TO MY PC?

DOES KMTTG HAVE THIS FEATURE? METAGENERATOR?

THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR YOUR HELP.


----------

